# ariens auger and drive belt life survey.



## po_the_drum (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi everyone. Little survey. I'm the owner of ariens platinum (2 auger belt).
How many years you auger and drive belt last?
Do you change it on maintenance schedule (5, 7, 10 years??).
Or just wait to the snowblower throwing snow about 5 feet?

Thanks for your reponse.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

po_the_drum said:


> Hi everyone. Little survey. I'm the owner of ariens platinum (2 auger belt).
> How many years you auger and drive belt last?
> Do you change it on maintenance schedule (5, 7, 10 years??).
> Or just wait to the snowblower throwing snow about 5 feet?
> ...


Inspecting the belts for wear, damage, fraying, and glazing is the best way to keep on top of their condition. Mine have lasted 7 years so far, and look to be in good condition, but it doesn't get that much use. If you use it a lot, life span will be shorter. At the price of these belts, you don't want to just throw them away based on time, but on the other hand, changing a broken belt when its -20 and snowing is not the ideal situation. Probably a good idea to at least have a spare set in stock, just in case.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Humidity can also have an affect on belt life and wear. In dryer climates with less humidity such as here in Colorado, belts will dry up and crack sooner. Same goes for your automotive belts.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

po_the_drum said:


> Hi everyone. Little survey. I'm the owner of ariens platinum (2 auger belt).
> How many years you auger and drive belt last?
> Do you change it on maintenance schedule (5, 7, 10 years??).
> Or just wait to the snowblower throwing snow about 5 feet?
> ...


My machine has the twin belts to drive the auger/impeller and includes an adjustment on the idler pulley to properly tension the belt as it wears. In my case there was no wear at all after the first winter and it was used a lot. Your machine is probably the same and the wear even less if you don't use it much. I check the belts each spring to ensure they are OK and change them if worn to the extent that the tension side of belt has too much deflection. 

In use the worn belts will be most noticeable with wet snow that results in clogging of the chute/impeller housing and bucket and probably some blue smoke as the pulleys burn through the stopped belt. That is not a good time to need to replace the belts. 

Good luck.


----------



## all3939 (Dec 21, 2014)

I have mine 9 years and these are the original ones that came with it. Bought new OEM last year but never put them on. Rather then having a breakdown in the dead of winter , I'll change them out over this weekend. If the belts/pulleys are well lined up and adjusted they will last a long time. I will say that when you do go for new belts use only the true oem. Not all belts are equal and many of the replacements for sale are close but not exact.


----------



## ejt (Feb 21, 2021)

I joined not long ago, so here's a reply to an old thread. I'm in the process of repowering my 1974 Ariens 924020. Got it in 1987 from my wife's uncle who bought it new so I'm the second owner. I'm changing the belts now because I needed longer ones due to the fact that I'm repowering with a B&S 2100 Snow Professional engine. I've never changed the belts since 1987 and I doubt that my wife's uncle did, though he may have. So those two belts, a 72083 and 72084, are between 35 and 48 years old. Not too shabby.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Proper storage, little use, they will last forever......


----------

